# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  مشکل با نصب تعداد زیادی کمپوننت

## Mohammadi_F

سلام
من به تازگی تعداد نسبتا زیادی کمپوننت رو برای امتحان کردنشان تو دلفی نصب کردم ولی بعد از نصب تعدادی کمپوننت و اضافه کردن مسیر سورس آنها به بخش Library به محض کامپایل کردن هر برنامه ای ، حتی یک فرم خالی ، دلفی پیام خطایی را مبنی برای نیافتن فایل System.pas می ده ، در حالی که این فایل بدون هیچ گونه تغییری در همان مسیر سابق وجود داره .
ضمنا بعد از حذف چند تا از مسیرهای سورس کمپوننتها از بخش library دوباره دلفی بدون مشکل کار می کنه.
آیا این جزء باگهای یا محدودیتهای دلفیه یا من یه جای کارم ایراد داره؟
ممنون.

----------


## dkhatibi

برای اینکه خیالت خودت را راحت کنی این رو هم امتحان کن
به جای افزودن مسیر به بخش گفته شده فایلهای dcu و res و هرگونه فایلی که برای کامپوننت لازم است را به شاخه ی lib دلفی کپی کن و ببین چی می شه!

----------


## Mohammadi_F

ممنون از جوابتون این روش رو خودم الان دارم استفاده می کنم ولی می خواستم بدونم ایرادی که دلفی می گیره مربوط به دلفی میشه یا کاربر؟

----------


## dkhatibi

نمی دونم. شاید دلفی به طور  پیش فرض تعدادی خاص مسیر را چک می کنه و افزودن زیاد مسیرها باعث خطا می شه.

----------

